# Suche Herz zum bearbeiten



## Francine (4. November 2007)

Kann mir jemand ein Herz senden gute Qualität für die Grösse A3 zum bearbeiten im Photoshop.
Es kann auch vektorisiert sein. 
Es soll knallrot sein und gute quali ohne Pixel.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. November 2007)

Francine hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand ein Herz senden gute Qualität für die Grösse A3 zum bearbeiten im Photoshop.


Sorry, mein Herz ist nicht mehr so gut in Schuss, und so gross ist es auch nicht. Ausserdem brauch ich es noch. 



Francine hat gesagt.:


> Es kann auch vektorisiert sein.
> Es soll knallrot sein und gute quali ohne Pixel.
> Vielen Dank



Du meinst eines dieser Herzen was garnicht aussieht wie ein Herz, richtig?

Uebrigens, warum schaust Du nicht mal bei Google? Wir sind hier ja nicht bei "Wuensch Dir was". 

So, hab Dir mal ein Herz rausgesucht.


----------



## janoc (4. November 2007)

Du findest ein Herz unter den "Eigenen Formen" oder zb. in der Schrifart Wingdings bzw. Arial ... ?

Das kannst du dir auf beliebeige Größe aufziehen und einfärben.


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. November 2007)

```
|
          ||
          ||
      --\ \||
       --\ \||
        --\ \||
         --\ \|
          --\ \
             \ \
              \ \
               \ \
              Mmmmmmmmm                         Mmmmmmmmm
          Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm               Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
       Mmmmmmmxxxxxxxxxxmmmmmmm         Mmmmmmmxxxxxxxxxxmmmmmmm
    Mmmmmmxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmmmmmm     Mmmmmmxxxxxx:::::xxxxxxmmmmmm
   Mmmmmxxxxxxxx::::::::xxxxxxmmmm   Mmmmxxxxxx:::::::::::xxxxxmmmmm
  Mmmmxxxxxxx:::::::::::::::xxxxmmm Mmmxxxx::::::::::::::::::xxxxmmmm
 Mmmmxxxxxx::::::::::::::::::::xxxmmmxxx:::::::::::.....:::::::xxxmmmm
 Mmmxxxxx::::::::::::::::::::::::xxxxx:::::::::...........::::::xxxmmm
Mmmxxxxx:::::::::::.......:::::::::x::::::::......    ......::::xxxxmmm
Mmmxxxx:::::::::..............:::::::::::.......         ....::::xxxmmm
Mmmxxxx::::::::..................:::::.......             ...::::xxxmmm
Mmmxxxx:::::::.....................:............         ....::::xxxmmm
Mmmxxxx:::::::....................................       ....::::xxxmmm
Mmmxxxx:::::::......................................    .....::::xxxmmm
Mmmxxxxx::::::....................................... ......::::xxxxmmm
Mmmmxxxx:::::::.............................................::::xxxmmmm
 Mmmxxxx::::::::............................................::::xxxmmm
 Mmmmxxxx::::::::..........................................::::xxxmmmm
  Mmmxxxx::::::::::.......................................:::::xxxmmm
  Mmmmxxxx:::::::::::...................................::::::xxxmmmm
   Mmmxxxxx::::::::::::..............................::::::::xxxxmmm
   Mmmmxxxxx:::::::::::::.........................::::::::::xxxxmmmm
    Mmmmxxxxx:::::::::::::::...................::::::::::::xxxxmmmm
     Mmmmxxxxx:::::::::::::::::.............::::::::::::::xxxxmmmm
      Mmmmxxxxxx::::::::::::::::::.......::::::::::::::xxxxxxmmmm
       Mmmmxxxxxxxx::::::::::::::::...::::::::::::::xxxxxxxxmmmm
         Mmmmxxxxxxxxx::::::::::::::::::::::\::::xxxxxxxxxmmmm
           Mmmmmxxxxxxxxxx:::::::::::::::::\ \xxxxxxxxxmmmmm
              Mmmmmmxxxxxxxxxxx:::::::::xxxx\ \xxxxmmmmmm
                  Mmmmmmxxxxxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxxx\ \mmmmm
                      Mmmmmmxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmmm\ \
                          Mmmmmmxxxxxxxmmmmmm  \ \
                              Mmmmmxmmmmm       \ \
                                 Mmmmm           \ \   \
                                  Mmm          \  \ \ \\
                                   M            \\\\\\\\
                                                  \\\\\\
                                                    \\\\
```


----------

